# Stock up on Lake Country Buffing Pads (BOGO)



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

FYI this offer is still going on.

All the pads are listed below and they state BUY ONE GET ONE FREE on the description of the pad.

LMK if you have any questions.

Here is what we have left:

Note all pads that are in this special are marked BUY ONE GET ONE FREE

4 inch Black Flat
4 inch Black CCS

5 inch Green Flat
5 inch Yellow Flat

5.5 inch Black CCS
5.5 inch Blue CCS
5.5 inch Green CCS
5.5 inch Yellow CCS
5.5 inch Red CCS

6.5 inch Green Flat
6.5 inch Yellow Flat
6.5 inch Black CCS
6.5 inch Blue CCS
6.5 inch Green CCS
6.5 inch Yellow CCS


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Received mine this week. Thanks Phil for the brilliant service and a great deal.


----------



## madtraxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Received mine today 










Thanks Philip!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

sure thing that's awesome!


----------

